# Kalk und die Anleitung dazu



## Walter123 (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hab in den letzten Stunden mich in die Thematik Kalk und Phosphatbindung eingelesen.
Da sind einige Fragen offen geblieben.
1. Wie viel Kalk verwendet man bzw.wie errechnet man die Kalkmenge (P ist ja nicht so leicht zu messen)
2. Wie lange soll der Kalk im Teich bleiben bis man den Schwimmbereich wieder absaugen kann/darf.
3. Wenn sich aus meinem Substrat P Löst, ist da der Kalk eine Möglichkeit bei mehrfacher Verwendung die Sättigung herunter zu bekommen.
4. Kann Kalk die KH nach oben verändern
 Bin schon gespannt was ihr dazu meint.


----------



## evelyn (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kalk und die Anleitung dazu*

Hallo, ich freu mich auch auf Antworten...eine habe ich mal erhalten.
300g für 100m2 Teich, wurde mir geraten.
Gelöschter Branntkalk glaub ich hieß das...

LG Evelyn


----------



## danyvet (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kalk und die Anleitung dazu*

Hallo Walter,

da bei mir ja der Tümpeldoc war (Dr. Jaksch), der mir den Rat mit dem Kalk gegeben hat, kann ich dir zumindest sagen, wieviel Kalk er bei mir "errechnet" hat.
Er hat geschätzt, dass ich 8m³ Teichvolumen hab (ich hatte immer mind. 10m³ geschätzt), mein Phosphatwert war 57g Gesamtphosphor pro Liter und er hat mir 30g Kalk gegeben.
Ich denke, das ist ein daumen-mal-pi-Wert und man muss es nicht genau dosieren, als wenn man eine Narkose macht  Besser ein bissl mehr... schadet nicht allzuviel.
Man kann das auch nach ein paar Tagen nochmal wiederholen. Oder nach 2 Wochen.
Bei mir hat es eben (wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread schrieb) nicht sooo toll gewirkt, sprich, ich hab trotzdem Schwebalgen, aber bis jetzt ist mein Wasser nicht ganz soo trüb wie voriges Jahr (da waren aber auch andere Wetterbedingungen).
Da der Kalk so billig ist und dem Teich nix macht (meine __ Molche und __ Moderlieschen-Teenies, Krötenquappis, Libellenlarven, usw. haben es unbeschadet überstanden), ist es auf alle Fälle einen Versuch wert.
Wichtig aber: unbedingt den Kalk in Wasser auflösen (Gießkanne)! Auch wenn der Doc es anders gemacht hat.... 
und schlecht ist es auch nicht, wenn man eine Umwelzpumpe hat, die man ein paar Tage laufen lässt, damit sich alles schön verteilt. Muss aber nicht sein. Ich hab so eine tierfreundliche Minimammutpumpe


----------



## danyvet (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kalk und die Anleitung dazu*

das könnte passen, Evelyn, falls du statt m² nicht doch m³ meinst  )


----------



## danyvet (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kalk und die Anleitung dazu*

Achso, da sind ja noch ein paar andere Fragen. Sorry, hab ich überlesen.
Ich weiß es nicht sicher, aber rein so von dem, was mir der Doc erzählt hat und was ich draus schließe:
2. absaugen könntest du ihn sicher schon nach ein paar Tagen, wenn du magst, aber ich hab bei mir gar nix gesaugt, da ist nix zum saugen bei der Menge  wenn du ihn eben vorher in Wasser auflöst, bleiben ja keine Klumpen am Boden liegen. Und selbst die Klumpen haben sich bei mir nach ca. 1 Woche in nichts aufgelöst.
3.ähm..weiß ich nicht, denke schon, ewig wird sich ja kein P lösen aus deinem Substrat. Irgendwann muss doch da Schluss sein? 
Aber es kommt ja auch so immer wieder P rein, durch abgestorbene Pflanzen/Blätter/Algen, Blütenstaub, "undichte" Kapillarsperre (oder bei starkem Regen kann schon mal Erde in den Teich gelangen...)
4. ja, ein bisschen schon, aber wieviel kann ich dir nicht sagen. In meinem Fall wärs eh nicht schlecht, meine Gesamt -(oder doch Carbonat-???)härte liegt bei 7 (oder war´s 10?----keine Ahnung, jedenfalls niedrig)
5. auch der pH-Wert wird um eine Kleinigkeit angehoben (kurzfristig), aber das spielt sich im kaum merkbaren Bereich ab (hat der Doc gesagt)


----------



## evelyn (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kalk und die Anleitung dazu*

Hallo nach Wien!
Bin neu hier ... aber ich kämpfe gegen die FAdenalgen soeben an der Front hihi.
Welchen Kalk hast du gekauft?

GLG Evelyn


----------



## danyvet (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kalk und die Anleitung dazu*

Ich hab ihn nicht selbst gekauft, der Doc hat mir die 30g von seinem abgezwackt. Aber er hat gesagt, das ist ganz normaler gelöschter Kalk aus dem Baumarkt.

edit: hallo in die Steiermark


----------



## Elfriede (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kalk und die Anleitung dazu*

Hallo Dany,

Du hast weiter oben zwar geschrieben, dass Deinen geliebten Tierchen durch den Kalk nichts passiert ist, aber nicht wie die Pflanzen reagiert haben bzw. erst jetzt vielleicht reagieren.
Kannst Du dazu etwas schreiben, entweder hier oder in Deinem  Tümpeldoktor-Thread ?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## danyvet (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kalk und die Anleitung dazu*

Hallo Elfriede,

mach ich gleich hier 
Den Pflanzen hat man die Behandlung auch überhaupt nicht angmerkt. Mehr kann ich dazu gar nicht sagen. 
Und heute ist das Wasser sogar schon etwas klarer, dürfte also doch etwas gewirkt haben und die Algen sind am Verhungern. Voriges Jahr hats ja erst im Juli angefangen sich aufzuklären.


----------



## Walter123 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kalk und die Anleitung dazu*

Hallo, möchte mich bei euch bedanken !
Das wird mir weiter helfen!
LG Walter


----------



## hitman1 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kalk und die Anleitung dazu*

Gibt es eine ich sag mal Frist wie groß der abstand zwischen dem kalken sein sollte?
Also z.B. jeden Tag oder einmal die Woche usw.


----------



## karsten. (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kalk und die Anleitung dazu*

Hallo

seit Damals ......
scheinen sich die Erkentnisse zur Phosphatfestlegung geradezu zu überschlagen 

Calciumhydroxid fällt Phosphat als Calciumphosphat aus. Daher sollte es nicht direkt ins Aquarium/Teich dosiert werden. Das kann zu Calciumphosphatdepots führen, die durch Algen oder Bakterien aufgeschlossen werden können und sich zurück lösen.

Ich würde ich jede Algenplage einer Ausflockung von Phosphat über Kalk im Teich vorziehen !

Während festgelegte Phoshat z.B. über Eisen III nur durch Säurestürze jenseits von "Gut und Böse" sich lösen.  
Dafür kann eine gewisse Aufkalkung als Rettung angezeigt sein. 
An Sonsten reichen nach einer Grundeinstellung Kalkdepots aus "schwer"löslichen Calciden 
Eierschalen , Schneckenhäusern , Muschelgrit usw. meist aus.

Die insgesammt positive Entwicklung bei Danny hat mMn. nichts mit Phosphatelliminierung sondern mit Co2 Düngung und der normalen Entwicklung von Teichen und .......deren Betreibern  zu tun.




danyvet schrieb:


> .............
> 4. ja, ein bisschen schon, aber wieviel kann ich dir nicht sagen. In meinem Fall wärs eh nicht schlecht, meine Gesamt -(oder doch Carbonat-???)härte liegt bei 7 (oder war´s 10?----keine Ahnung, jedenfalls niedrig)
> 5. auch der pH-Wert wird um eine Kleinigkeit angehoben (kurzfristig), aber das spielt sich im kaum merkbaren Bereich ab (hat der Doc gesagt)




mfG


----------



## Limnos (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kalk und die Anleitung dazu*

Hi

Auch mit gelöschtem Kalk sollte man vorsichtig sein. Der hat zwar die Hitzeentwicklung hinter sich, die beim Löschen entsteht, ist aber genauso stark basisch. Man sollte ihn also noch vor der Zugabe zum Teichwasser stark verdünnen und ihn sicherheitshalber mit einer Gießkanne flächig verteilen. Im Übrigen ist Eisenoxid oder Eisensulfat ein besserer Ausfäller für Phosphat und weniger basisch. Eisensulfat bekommt man als Moosvernichter im Rasen.
@ Dany: 57g/ltr  an Phosphat wäre ein irre hoher Wert (5,7%, Seewasser hat 3,5% Salzgehalt) wahrscheinlich soll es 57g/cbm oder 57mg/ltr. heißen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## hitman1 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kalk und die Anleitung dazu*

Sorry Jungs
Aber das versteh ich nicht. Ich wollte wissen wie lange ich zwischen den kalkvorgängen warten sollte.


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kalk und die Anleitung dazu*

 eigentlich sagen die "Jungs" Dir, Du sollst die Finger von Kalk lassen und lieber auf z.B. Muschelgrit zurückgreifen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich entsinne mich, im web gelesen zu haben,
dass die Fällung von Phosphat mittels Kalk nur bei Phosphatkontentrationen funktioniert,
die in unseren Teich nie und nimmer vorkommen dürften:
Leider kann ich mich an die genauen Werte nicht mehr erinnern,
aber die Wirksamkeit endet schon mehrere Zehnerpotenzen über den ca. 10 µg/l,
die uns schon Sorgen machen!

Natürlich kann man sagen: Nutzt´s nix, so schadt´s nix,
aber wenn sich der Kalk auflöst, wie Dany berichtete,
MUSS er die Gesamthärte erhöhen, die die Menge der Calzium- und Magnesiumionen angibt.
Auch wenn der Löschkalk Ca)OH)2 kein Karbonat enthält,
wird, sobald der pH-Wert wieder normale Werte erreicht hat,
durch das im Teich entstehende CO2 auch die Karbonathärte steigen,
die die Menge der HCO3-Ionen angibt:
Ca(OH2) + H2O + 2 CO2 = Ca(HCO3)2

Ich würd´s daher bleiben lassen:
Da unsere Folienteiche alle an der Akkumulation diverser Stoffe leiden,
müssen wir da in allererster Linie Material RAUSNEHMEN und nichts reingeben,
d.h. immer wieder die Pflanzen beernten.

Natürlich reduziere ich regelmäßig üppig wachsende submerse
und auch das Röhrricht wird einmal jährlich komplett und unterm Jahr teilweise
knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche abgeschnitten und kompostiert.
Innerhalb der Folie meines Teichs wachsen z.B. auch Weiden;
die Ölweide habe ich vor 2 Jahren, als sie schon an die 8 m hoch war,
in 80 cm Höhe gekappt - das waren sicher mehr als 100 kg Pflanzenmaterial
und eine entsprechende Phosphormenge, die in da kompostiert hab!

P.S.: Muschelgrit macht auch nichts Anderes als Löschkalk, nur langsamer.
Würde ich daher auch bleiben lassen.


----------



## Limnos (9. Aug. 2014)

Es ist zwar nicht grundsätzlich falsch, dass zu viel Phosphat Algen fördert, aber es ist bei weitem nicht der einzige Grund. Außerdem sind Algen eine so vielgestaltige Gruppe, dass es immer welche gibt, denen die Verhältnisse passen, und die dann evtl. wuchern. Es wuchsen sogar welche in einem Silikonschlauch, der an einer Ionenaustauscheranlage war. Immerhin hatte dieses Wasser die Reinheit von 8fach In Quarzgefäßen destilliertem Wasser, enthielt also praktisch 0 Mineralien. Auch ich rate davon ab, Phosphat chemisch bekämpfen zu wollen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Aug. 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> Es ist zwar nicht grundsätzlich falsch, dass zu viel Phosphat Algen fördert, aber es ist bei weitem nicht der einzige Grund. Außerdem sind Algen eine so vielgestaltige Gruppe, dass es immer welche gibt, denen die Verhältnisse passen, und die dann evtl. wuchern.


Was erfahrungsgemäß gut gegen Algen ist,
ist üppiges Pflanzenwachstum - insbesondere das von submersen (untergetaucht lebenden) Pflanzen.

Allerdings kann man einen Teich unter Wasser kaum wie ein Aquarium klassisch "gärtnerisch gestalten": 
Da man nie vorher sagen kann, ob diese oder jene Pflanzenart jetzt in konkret diesem Teich wachsen wird,
setzt man (idealerweise im Frühling) soviele verschiedene Pflanzenarten, wie man erwischen kann.
Für irgendeine Art (oder zwei) wird´s dann schon passen und die werden prächtig wuchern,
einige weitere werden mehr oder weniger unsichtbar überdauern und ev. Jahre später kommen.
Die meisten Arten werden sich nicht behaupten und verschwinden d.h. zu Mulm verrotten,  
weshalb man von jeder Art auch nur ein einige wenige Pflanzerl einzusetzen braucht.
(Ich habe Angebote von profesionellen Teichbauern gesehen,
die 3000 Myriophyllum und 4000 Elodea pflanzen wollten:
Absoluter Unsinn!)


----------

